
Farewell to Microsoft Internet Games on Windows XP, Windows Me, and Windows 7 - fraqed
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/all/farewell-to-microsoft-internet-games-on-windows-xp/035d5144-6c1b-49bb-b3d5-37f6355fec39?auth=1&ranMID=24542&ranEAID=kXQk6*ivFEQ&ranSiteID=kXQk6.ivFEQ-VBFdJndn4hqpwUDufKFPvg&epi=kXQk6.ivFEQ-VBFdJndn4hqpwUDufKFPvg&irgwc=1&OCID=AID2000142_aff_7593_1243925&tduid=(ir__dpqfbhlznokfrlcxkk0sohzg0u2xjjwodx30t1fy00)(7593)(1243925)(kXQk6.ivFEQ-VBFdJndn4hqpwUDufKFPvg)()&irclickid=_dpqfbhlznokfrlcxkk0sohzg0u2xjjwodx30t1fy00
======
techdreamer
Site blocked by NoScript in Firefox as suspicious cross-scripting attempt.

